# Could a kind and generous person design a band logo for me please



## ScarletFever (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys
Just wondering if there's anyone that could design me logo for my project band that I'm working on? I can't at the moment due to being an average teenager with no job. So if you could design me one for free, that would be great. I will give you all the credit for the design for whenever it's used or whatever else you would like me to do. If someone could do this for me, I would be very grateful. 

If you need to contact me, my email is: [email protected]

Name: Scarlet Fever
Genre: Deathcore/black metal
Influences: Whitechapel, Suicide Silence, Chelsea Grin, Oceano, Make Them Suffer
Logo idea: Something like Chealse Grins logo mixed with Whitechapels would be nice.


----------



## JackandCoke (Mar 26, 2013)

Here is a person that does some cool logos. She did my bands logo for free as long as we gave her credit on the cd and shared her on our FB page

https://www.facebook.com/modblackmoon?fref=ts


----------



## ScarletFever (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheers man!


----------

